# Cold Cathode Flourescent Lights HELP!!



## neville_naid (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi

Please can someone help me. I recently installed a pair of cold cathode flourecent lights in my pc, but for some reason when i boot my pc up and then swtich the flourecent light ON or OFF. This switches my monitor off and my CPU fan starts running extremely fast. I am curently running a 750W powersupply with a Asus P5Q Deluxe motherboard. :4-dontkno any advice will be greatly appreciated.


Thank you :wave:


----------



## postal808 (Aug 21, 2008)

uhhhh ... sounds like a wireing problem to me ? but im not an expert and ive only built 1 pc using cathode lights ...


----------



## neville_naid (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Man - I dont think the wireing is the problem though. I've double check and made sure that everything is correct. I'm really baffled with regards to this.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

What type are they ? You got any pics?


They are fairly easy to set up. Mine go into a small Invertor Then get powered using a Molex.

I havent had any problems with the monitor going off / on though.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I agree on wiring. Have you validated that there's 12VDC at the input to the invertor? Also, what kind of system load (CPU and GPU) do you have?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

The thing about flourescent lights..They use Very little energy, I dont see what makes them drag a system down so much.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Its the spike in voltage when they switch on. I had the same problem on my setup with dual 12" UV cathodes. The power connector, unfortunately, either has to be plugged into its own 12v rail (the only thing on a Molex line) or only have fans plugged in the same line.
There is another solution......



Never turn them off!!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

What else is plugged into the same line as your cathodes are plugged into?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Aha, those are high voltages/very low amperage, i forgot about a spike in power.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

The only things on the same line as my cathodes now are fans, as they arent critical to memory.
When I first got them, I made the mistake of putting them on the same line as one of my HDDs. As soon as I switched them on I got a BSOD narking on about hardware.


----------

